# Recycled soap to make confetti



## cwayneu (Sep 2, 2009)

We had a box of old soaps that did not turn out as we planned, or had a weak scent, or was just plain ugly. Billie decided to put it to use, so we separated bars by similar colors, primarily looking for blues and purples. We put each color group through the salad shredder. Cooked them down in separate crock pots and added more blue or purple. We then dumped the blue and purple globs onto separate freezer paper to cool and harden, and then re-shredded each one. Then made a plain partial CP batch based on adding 23% shreds by weight. We dumped in the two piles of blue and purple shreds, stirred a couple of times and poured into a 15" log mold. Sprinkled a few extras of each on the top, and closed it up. We doped it with Fierce FO. This is what we got.

The confetti log






Bars after cutting with a waffle cutter





Closer look at the bars


----------



## Vic1963 (Sep 2, 2009)

OOOH thats pretty.....I like it.    What an awesome job you guys did.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2009)

Verrrrrry nice. Choosing your colors instead of using everything comes
out much nicer!


----------



## holly99 (Sep 2, 2009)

Very nice. I really like the look of confetti soap.


----------



## JenniferSews (Sep 2, 2009)

LOVE IT!


----------



## Gramma Judy (Sep 2, 2009)

Very pretty.  Love the look.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2009)

Awesome idea. I love the colours.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2009)

That is beautiful soap , my favorite color too 


Kitn


----------



## topcat (Sep 2, 2009)

You got some gorgeous colours Wayne!  I love confetti soap and yours is divine  

Tanya


----------



## LJA (Sep 2, 2009)

Very pretty and what a great way to use extra or imperfect bars!


----------



## jmk7765 (Sep 2, 2009)

Really nice soap! Thanks for the detailed 'how to' info.


----------



## vivcarm (Sep 3, 2009)

Another really lovely batch of soap!


----------



## soapbubble (Sep 3, 2009)

Another great soap from you guys!!  Great work!!


----------



## Milla (Sep 3, 2009)

very cool!  i have plenty of bad soap that i would love to do this with!


----------



## rubyslippers (Sep 4, 2009)

Billie & Wayne - I love it, love it, love it!!!  I've got soap that is too color intense that I just shredded and planned to add to a new CP batch.  Just wasn't sure how to do it or what it would look like.  Thanks for your detailed endeavor; now I've got the confidence to proceed.


----------



## Vintageliving (Oct 6, 2009)

You all did a super job.  It looks great.


----------



## ade (Oct 7, 2009)

Thank's sharing the knowledge.


----------



## rupertspal42 (Oct 7, 2009)

that is a really good idea! Fantastic job!!


----------



## Ollieblue (Oct 19, 2009)

How very pretty - really lovely. ....................


----------



## twilightluver (Oct 19, 2009)

i just love to recycle soaps,,NO WASTE,,I say..Looks great!! Been nice if it were a FROOT LOOP scent..lol


----------



## cwayneu (Oct 24, 2009)

Thank you to all, for the many wonderful comments.


----------

